# Skunk encounter[emoji26]



## bamacpl




----------



## Kingfisher

worst skunk encounter ever: me, my wife and my huntin dog were on our way to Colorado in our little 2 door car, fully loaded, no room anywhere, dog sat between our seats on the emergency brake or on the floor under the wifes feet. had to pee. stopped, I took care of business, the dog got a chance to run. found a 2 weeks dead skunk, rolled and rolled before I saw what was happening... oh my goodness... the overwhelming smell of skunk and of dead rotting flesh... no water. no air freshener, no nothing. had both windows down, it was early spring, still snow and cold, heater on full blast and both of us trying not to vomit as we drove into craig where we got tomato juice (worthless) dish soap, not real good without water, cans of air freshener. so, now the dog smells like dead rotted flesh, skunk and air freshener... like someone crapped a Christmas tree. it was a long way to Denver and a long time to get the car smelling better...


----------



## bamacpl

Ugh!!! Of lord!!


----------



## OKEE

Great Picture! I like the look on the dogs face.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Been there, done that! It happened right in the middle of duck season too. I had a pink labrador with me in the marsh for a few days. (tomato paste) The skunk actually got him on the pheasant hunt. Got my buddies dog too.


----------



## Huntoholic

Hunting Partners Dog had the run in this last pheasant season.

Found this recipe on the internet and he used it. Worked really well.

_Here's the de-skunking recipe you need for any-sized dog:

Combine 1/2 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/8 cup of baking soda, and 1 teaspoon liquid dishwashing soap in an open container.

Draw a tepid bath and put your dog in it.

Apply the solution liberally throughout your dog's coat and suds him up well (to the skin). Avoid getting any solution in his eyes.

Rinse your dog well, drain the tub, and rinse well again.

Smell for any spots you've missed and repeat Steps 1 through 4 if necessary.

Follow up with a pH-balanced shampoo and conditioner for dogs; rinse well to remove all residue._


----------



## Packfish

That is the best way to go about dealing with your dog- I carry an emergency kit of that in the truck . Good cleaning with that and he gets to ride home with me.


----------



## Critter

Huntoholic said:


> Hunting Partners Dog had the run in this last pheasant season.
> 
> Found this recipe on the internet and he used it. Worked really well.
> 
> _Here's the de-skunking recipe you need for any-sized dog:
> 
> Combine 1/2 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/8 cup of baking soda, and 1 teaspoon liquid dishwashing soap in an open container.
> 
> Draw a tepid bath and put your dog in it.
> 
> Apply the solution liberally throughout your dog's coat and suds him up well (to the skin). Avoid getting any solution in his eyes.
> 
> Rinse your dog well, drain the tub, and rinse well again.
> 
> Smell for any spots you've missed and repeat Steps 1 through 4 if necessary.
> 
> Follow up with a pH-balanced shampoo and conditioner for dogs; rinse well to remove all residue._


That is the formula that my neighbor uses and his dog used to get sprayed once a week until we got rid of the skunks.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

Another agreeing with that formula. My yellowdog must love the smell of a skunks butt because she has stuck her nose up enough. Some things they just wont learn or out grow.

Spry


----------

